# CAAD 10 or SS



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've narrowed my choices down to

2011 CAAD 10 5 or 2011 Super Six 5. I'm a clydesdale & know I will have to upgrade wheels @ later date. There is a $600 difference between the 2. Is the carbon worth the extra $ or am I missing something else on the SS?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nope, the carbon is the extra bucks. 

I never thought I would say this about aluminum but my CAAD10 is a great ride. Better than carbon with more soul. Not as good as good steel.

Thats saying alot.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

rcs72 said:


> I've narrowed my choices down to
> 
> 2011 CAAD 10 5 or 2011 Super Six 5. I'm a clydesdale & know I will have to upgrade wheels @ later date. There is a $600 difference between the 2. Is the carbon worth the extra $ or am I missing something else on the SS?


IMO both very good bikes. Depends on which you like the ride of better. If I only could own one bike itd be the Supersix. But I love the ride of alu. I like the road feel the CAAD has. But the Super is going to be smoother. If it isnt too much of a stretch Id get the Supersix, its a seriously good bike.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I test rode both a CAAD 10 4 and SuperSix 5 this past summer. Rides were quite similar, but the SuperSix was indeed a bit smoother. Honestly, on another day with me in a different mood, I could have seen myself getting the CAAD 10, I liked them both that much. Since I only have a need for one road bike right now, I bought the SuperSix just to get the slightly more smooth ride. If I suck it up and start doing crits in the next year or two, I will buy a CAAD 10 specifically for that.

Moral of the story here is I do't think you can go wrong with either. They're both awesome, so you need to go ride both (preferably more than once and for at least a few miles) and see what you think.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

Will the carbon hold up to a 240# rider? I haven't rode a road bike in years. I've been riding a CAAD 3 mtn bike for the last 13 years. My goal is to ride 40-60 miles a week & get in better shape. I thought about the synapse, but I'm all torso with long arms & short legs. The synapse rode great, but felt too upright.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, carbon will hold up to your weight. You need to worry more about your wheels and tire pressures.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

rcs72 said:


> Will the carbon hold up to a 240# rider? I haven't rode a road bike in years. I've been riding a CAAD 3 mtn bike for the last 13 years. My goal is to ride 40-60 miles a week & get in better shape. I thought about the synapse, but I'm all torso with long arms & short legs. The synapse rode great, but felt too upright.


Im in the same boat, all torso and long arms. Im 5'10 ride a 54 Supersix.


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

Devastator said:


> Im in the same boat, all torso and long arms. Im 5'10 ride a 54 Supersix.


5'10" seems to be right in that in-between zone of a 54 and a 56. Did you feel too stretched out on the 56?

As far as the OP, I was in a similar situation recently and after riding aluminum for years I was looking into getting into carbon for a bit smoother ride while still retaining the firmness. I have yet to try mine on any major climbs (just put it on layaway for a short while) but that is supposed to be the SS's forte as well.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

5'10" all torso I would think would be on a 56 at least. 5"10" all legs a 54". Generally.


----------



## rcs72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm 6' 32" inseam. Every place I've test rode bikes they put me on a 56. Does this sound right?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

both frames will hold you, but you could look to the caad10 and use the $600 on some wheels that will hold up well. I know Williams, Boyd, and Rol all make wheels in the 225 lbs range. I'm not sure of 240. Maybe BWW will have a good 32 spoke set up that will do nicely.

Here's a link to some Rol wheels that not break the bank at $450
Volant R/T - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels

and if you sell you new take offs, these could work in your budget
Race SLR - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels

Now, I have not ridden any of these on my CAAD10 as I have some Williams System 30 and weigh 180. You can actually call Williams and ask Keith about running their 30x at 240 and see if it's realistic.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

rcs72 said:


> I'm 6' 32" inseam. Every place I've test rode bikes they put me on a 56. Does this sound right?


Sounds about right.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Why not the Boyd Vitesse 30mm Vitesse - Boyd Cycling at $500?
They're 94g lighter and better priced. I'm thinking of buying them.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 5' 10", more body than legs. After 15 years on 56cm cannondales I swtiched to 54s 5 years ago. The 54 feels so much better. I still have a 56cm CAAD 3 still gets a lot of time in the winters on my trainer. Like you say, its an in between height.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

gus68 said:


> I'm 5' 10", more body than legs. After 15 years on 56cm cannondales I swtiched to 54s 5 years ago. The 54 feels so much better. I still have a 56cm CAAD 3 still gets a lot of time in the winters on my trainer. Like you say, its an in between height.


First of all, what's your inseam?
And second, what changes did you make to the 54 as far as stem length (and spacers under the stem) and seatpost offset to fit correctly compared to the 56?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

in seam is between 30 and 31. No other changes. I'm pretty much a 'it rolls, its fits' type of guy. Our team gets a fit discount but I've never done it.


----------

